# Converting overhead to underground service



## bjrpkr (Dec 5, 2016)

Customer has newer code meter box fed from overhead. Now wants to convert because building addition will put it too close to overhead. He wants to avoid cost of installing new underground fed meter box. We proposed bringing underground up to NEMA 3R pull box connected to top of meter where overhead is (will be removed of course). Local code official says no but won't provide code reference. We haven't found any prohibition. Are we missing anything? thanks


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Won't a new meter base cost ~$45 and look 100% better?
P&L


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

bjrpkr said:


> Customer has newer code meter box fed from overhead. Now wants to convert because building addition will put it too close to overhead. He wants to avoid cost of installing new underground fed meter box. We proposed bringing underground up to NEMA 3R pull box connected to top of meter where overhead is (will be removed of course). Local code official says no but won't provide code reference. We haven't found any prohibition. Are we missing anything? thanks


The biggest issue is the POCO ( power company ) they have very strict rules reguarding of how the service drop or laterals are run and the only way you have to understand it read the POCO regulations to see what they are allowed.

the NEMA 3R do not cut in with POCO at all for a good reason.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

bjrpkr said:


> He wants to *avoid cost of* installing new underground fed meter box.












~CS~


----------



## bjrpkr (Dec 5, 2016)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Won't a new meter base cost ~$45 and look 100% better?
> P&L


New meter base with outside main disconnect is about $400.


----------



## bjrpkr (Dec 5, 2016)

frenchelectrican said:


> The biggest issue is the POCO ( power company ) they have very strict rules reguarding of how the service drop or laterals are run and the only way you have to understand it read the POCO regulations to see what they are allowed.
> 
> the NEMA 3R do not cut in with POCO at all for a good reason.


We have city owned utility so they defer to inspector. Funny story though: on another job, new meter base, service, etc., inspector allowed weather head to be under eave like old installation. Elec Supt would connect, said weather head needs to be above roof (per code). So our local inspector isn't always up to snuff. That's why we're contending there is no code violation.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

bjrpkr said:


> We have city owned utility so they defer to inspector.


Then the only person who can answer your question is the city inspector. I think everyone here would agree that it's not the best way to do it and will probably fail. 

I know it's a pain dealing with cheap customers. Just show hi that you tried but the city won't allow it and he will have to upgrade the whole thing.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

bjrpkr said:


> We have city owned utility so they defer to inspector. Funny story though: on another job, new meter base, service, etc., inspector allowed weather head to be under eave like old installation. Elec Supt would connect, said weather head needs to be above roof (per code). So our local inspector isn't always up to snuff. That's why we're contending there is no code violation.


Nothing quite like dueling bureaucracies adding fuel to the conflagration ....~CS~


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

If he is worried about $400 in the whole scheme of an underground service and house addition I would let him find someone else to do this. Tip of the iceberg for you.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> If he is worried about $400 in the whole scheme of an underground service and house addition I would let him find someone else to do this. Tip of the iceberg for you.


Why not go into the bottom of the meter/main and buy a cap to cover the now exposed hub opening on the top? The Milbanks we typically use are overhead/underground rated so it wouldnt be hard at all to convert to underground.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree, a new socket should be used, but if not, why not go into the bottom of the existing socket with the underground feed?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

This is one of those cases where you don't even talk about it. Toss the old meter base in the dumpster, hang a new one and charge accordingly. 

You're the pro here, not the customer. You just say, "This is how it's done".


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> Why not go into the bottom of the meter/main and buy a cap to cover the now exposed hub opening on the top? The Milbanks we typically use are overhead/underground rated so it wouldnt be hard at all to convert to underground.


Some are overhead or underground only. Kinda rare but they are out there. Probably could LB into the upper side but that would look like dog****.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> Why not go into the bottom of the meter/main and buy a cap to cover the now exposed hub opening on the top? The Milbanks we typically use are overhead/underground rated so it wouldnt be hard at all to convert to underground.




Most case it can be done like that way but it depending on what type of meter pan it being used.

I try that route when one small city converted one street all overhead conductors went underground route ( ya POCO , Catv , Phone ) and send a note to few local EC in that area mention to us that time we have to change to underground meter pedstill style and I done about 10 of them both single phase and three phase verison. 

I do not know how strict the OP's city POCO reguatations are reguarding of using the dual purpose ( rated for Overhead or Underground appcations ) if they allowed to use the same meter socket or not.


----------

